# Tipping minnows on Vibe "E"



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

What are everyone's thoughts on tipping Vibe"E"'s with minnow heads. It seems to hinder the vibration some but gives the scent of a real fish to a walleye. Have you found tipping the front or back works better?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I like it seems like when I shake it in front of the finicky ones or lower it slowly they tend to hit that back hook with the minnow head on it 90 % of the time... put a small enough minnow head on it and it doesn't effect it at all!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Or if don't want to worry about minnows all together I use procure.. all your really going for is scent for that extra boost of encouragement to make the fish hit..


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Agreed..it's the scent they want. Just smash a minnow and rub the secretions on the lure.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I *will not *ice fish my vibees or jiggin' raps without a minnow head. Up until this past week, I always put it on the front hook of the front treble. I would lose them alot though if I pound the bottom. Some vibees would give me vibration, some wouldn't. I think it's the positioning of that front hook. If it points straight ahead, ya get vibration. If it's off to the side, ya lose it. This week I started using the back hook, got more vibration and lost quite a few less minnows. So I'm thinkin' from now on, it will be the back hook! That's just my opinion. Also, I use a good size head. If it's a smaller minnow, I just use more of it!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

snake69 said:


> I *will not *ice fish my vibees or jiggin' raps without a minnow head. Up until this past week, I always put it on the front hook of the front treble. I would lose them alot though if I pound the bottom. Some vibees would give me vibration, some wouldn't. I think it's the positioning of that front hook. If it points straight ahead, ya get vibration. If it's off to the side, ya lose it. This week I started using the back hook, got more vibration and lost quite a few less minnows. So I'm thinkin' from now on, it will be the back hook! That's just my opinion. Also, I use a good size head. If it's a smaller minnow, I just use more of it!!


I think that I am going to follow your lead.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

This is why the 1/4oz is so deadly. Itll still thump! 10-30fow. Always back hook with a T-Bone. You want your vibs tilted forward before you put a minnow on. Small vibs need small minnows. Some of the vibs you can curl the tail to the right lookin at it. Tangle tail! When you have it right the bait will run to the blade. To much it spooks them. WATCH YOUR SONAR!!!!!!!!!! Three to one on hook ups with a minnow to one with out. BUT...When they are on it dont matter what you fish with.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I tip my minnow head on the back hook of the back treble when I do it. The only 2 Saugeye I caught through the ice this year were tipped with a minnow head. It does take away from the vibration abit, but it works. Pretty much I do the same thing as Snake but I like to use the smaller minnow heads so you get more vibration with the smaller head while still getting the scent. The bigger heads seem to hinder the vibration.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jig, I agree. Over the past 2 yrs, I've made believers out of 2 close fishing friends with minnow head vs no minnow head. I honestly believe also, that when the minnow is on the front and of course the vibees lean forward, that constant tapping/pounding(whatever it is you do) it eventually works the minnow head completely off. Now with it on the back, I'm assuming the back hook doesn't hit the bottom as often, hence, the minnow head stays on longer. Unlike others though, I prefer the biggest head on the hook I can get. Now I buy mediums, so it's not like I'm using shiners or anything. Just my thoughts on it. But we all know, completely different things work on back to back days. I'm sure most of you will agree on that, at least!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have put whole small minnows on the back of a cicada and got the same vibration as no minnow... caught a couple fish too... should have seen the action on that thing.. I wanted to eat it!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

When the blades hit the bottom it leaves the bait up. Ive caught alot that just suck it up off the bottom. Think walleye are carp! Also slows the drop.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, some of them look very *TEMPTING* to me too....find it hard to believe the fish don't eat it!!!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Anybody ever try a stinger hook on them? I think i might give it a try after ice is gone. Even if I take the back treble off and add a short stinger. The flexibility of the line in between should allow it to vibrate nice


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

You'll most likely have problems with tangles.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Uglystix
if you use stinger on vibe use stifer line and put split shot on line that way the stinger do not rise to tangle with vibe.
i have beter vibe on cicada-minow on high hook,
sonar i have beter vibration on lower hook.

snag


----------

